# Find a defunct port?



## KernelPanic (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm trying to find the files (i.e. Makefile, distinfo, etc) for a defunct port. Where would be the easiest place to find it?

I think it was pulled back around 12/2011.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 22, 2013)

I found this thread:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14945

I'm testing it now. I wonder what will work with portsnap and/or svn?


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2013)

If all else fails, you could download the ports distribution of an older release (although admittedly doing this is far from ideal).


----------



## xtaz (Jan 23, 2013)

For svn you would have to work out the revision number for the time that you wanted to revert to with a command like this (using the net/bounce port as an example):

`# svn log --limit=10 [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/net/bounce]svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/net/bounce[/url]`

Find the version you want and then run this:

`# svn co -r 198325 [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/net/bounce]svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/net/bounce[/url] /usr/ports/net/bounce`

Note that I've run these commands on the actual repository as if the port had been removed I guess you can't use it on the local filesystem.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2013)

You can use it on the local /usr/ports if it was checked out with svn.  The history files are part of it.  I'm not sure how that works with a deleted file.  KernelPanic, please specify which port.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 25, 2013)

KernelPanic said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find the files (i.e. Makefile, distinfo, etc) for a defunct port. Where would be the easiest place to find it?


Look on http://cvsweb.freebsd.org. For example, here for the security/py-fchksum port. Click on "Attic" and you'll see the removed files.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2013)

But cvsweb, along with the rest of FreeBSD CVS, is probably not going to be around much longer.


----------

